# Salaries in South Africa



## ScottishExpatJeddah (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, 

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia, I have been contacted about a possible position in South Aftrica. As of yet I don't have the company profile telling me which city I will be based in, I am interested to know what salary range is good in the country for a sales manager in the Automotive business, and also how does taxes work for expats?

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks


----------

